# Work Experience after ACS assessment



## vmag (Aug 10, 2014)

Have a doubt about claiming Work experience which I had gained after ACS assessment.

I received ACS assessement (about 1 year ago) with 4+ years of work experience.
But now I have 5+ years experience todate and I included that information when submitting the EOI. Including this experience of last year actually helped me to get 5 more points in EOI since now I have 5 years of Exp whereas I had only 4 years when I received the ACS assessment. 

I actually didn't do a new ACS assessment since my existing one has a validity for 24 months (haven't expired yet) even though it doesn't include my experience of last year.

So at the immigration level, will they consider my experience of this last year also when I submit a new letter from the Employer? ( Its the same employer for all 5 years ).
Or would this become a reason for the visa application to get rejected?


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

vmag said:


> Have a doubt about claiming Work experience which I had gained after ACS assessment.
> 
> I received ACS assessement (about 1 year ago) with 4+ years of work experience.
> But now I have 5+ years experience todate and I included that information when submitting the EOI. Including this experience of last year actually helped me to get 5 more points in EOI since now I have 5 years of Exp whereas I had only 4 years when I received the ACS assessment.
> ...


That's very common scenario. You just need to submit updated reference letter from your company along with existing ACS letter.


----------



## vmag (Aug 10, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> That's very common scenario. You just need to submit updated reference letter from your company along with existing ACS letter.


Thanks a lot for your input. 
So is there a need to do a new ACS assessment if you have received a promotion in the same employer, but still in the same job category during this time period? or can we still use the existing ACS assessment with an updated letter from the employer?

Also I guess its required to do a new Assessment if the employer had changed during this time. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

vmag said:


> Thanks a lot for your input.
> So is there a need to do a new ACS assessment if you have received a promotion in the same employer, but still in the same job category during this time period? or can we still use the existing ACS assessment with an updated letter from the employer?
> 
> Also I guess its required to do a new Assessment if the employer had changed during this time. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Assessment is not required even if you have changed the company but you should be in same profession. Also, if someone gets promotion and become senior software engineer from software engineer position, no need for new ACS. 

you just need to provide updated reference letters and salary slips as an evidence of continues job in same profession.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

athar.dcsian is right. You don't need another ACS assessment at all.

Do you have any clause on your ACS skill assessment saying "The following employment after <MONTH> <YEAR> is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to <ANZSCO CODE> of the ANZSCO Code." in your letter?

If you do, just make sure you are claiming experience only after that. Else just relax. You are doing good.


----------



## vmag (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your reply. No there's no such statement in my ACS assessment. (Y)


----------



## lasiafjmc (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,

I got +ive ACS assessment on 13-Jun-13. As per assessment I was awarded 1.5 years of Australian experience(after deducting initial 2 years of my exp) and 5 point in EOI. As of Sep-14, my total Australian experience is 3+ years including the years assessed by ACS. In online EOI system, it considered as 10 points for Australian experience as of now.

I am working in a same employer in same role in Australia till date. I got promotion from snr software engineer to Technical Lead, other than promotion there is no change in my role. Do I need to apply ACS again to get 10 points, Please advise. My agent advising me to reapply fo ACS to get 10 points. Do I really need to do and waiting for few more months.


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

lasiafjmc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got +ive ACS assessment on 13-Jun-13. As per assessment I was awarded 1.5 years of Australian experience(after deducting initial 2 years of my exp) and 5 point in EOI. As of Sep-14, my total Australian experience is 3+ years including the years assessed by ACS. In online EOI system, it considered as 10 points for Australian experience as of now.
> 
> I am working in a same employer in same role in Australia till date. I got promotion from snr software engineer to Technical Lead, other than promotion there is no change in my role. Do I need to apply ACS again to get 10 points, Please advise. My agent advising me to reapply fo ACS to get 10 points. Do I really need to do and waiting for few more months.


I have approx 1.5 years experience mentioned on my ACS assessment. I had another job for 10 months prior to that job and 8 months after it. For my ACS assessment I only provided the reference letters I had. Have applied for 189 and waiting for CO. If he demands I'd re-apply but i doubt as I've provided all the reference letters/ contract copies detailing my work responsibilities.

\B


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

lasiafjmc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got +ive ACS assessment on 13-Jun-13. As per assessment I was awarded 1.5 years of Australian experience(after deducting initial 2 years of my exp) and 5 point in EOI. As of Sep-14, my total Australian experience is 3+ years including the years assessed by ACS. In online EOI system, it considered as 10 points for Australian experience as of now.
> 
> I am working in a same employer in same role in Australia till date. I got promotion from snr software engineer to Technical Lead, other than promotion there is no change in my role. Do I need to apply ACS again to get 10 points, Please advise. My agent advising me to reapply fo ACS to get 10 points. Do I really need to do and waiting for few more months.


Why did they deduct 6 months of your work experience?


----------



## lasiafjmc (Jan 23, 2013)

ronthevisio said:


> Why did they deduct 6 months of your work experience?



I was working in India during that time. Below are my details,

Dates: 05/03 - 09/04 (1yrs 4mths) 
Employer: EMP-1
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 01/08 - 04/10 (2yrs 3mths) 
Employer: EMP-2
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 05/10 - 07/11 (1yrs 2mths) 
Employer: EMP-3
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 07/11 - 04/12 (0yrs 9mths) 
Employer: EMP-3
Country: AUSTRALIA 


Dates: 04/12 - 07/12 (0yrs 3mths) 
Employer: EMP-3
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 08/12 - 03/13 (0yrs 7mths) (received from ACS till this date)
Employer: EMP-3
Country: AUSTRALIA

Dates: 03/13 - to till date
Employer: EMP-3
Country: AUSTRALIA


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

lasiafjmc said:


> I was working in India during that time. Below are my details,
> 
> Dates: 05/03 - 09/04 (1yrs 4mths)
> Employer: EMP-1
> ...


So all your employment was in India. Which one did ACS not consider and now that I read your post precisely, are you saying that they didn't consider 2 yrs of you overseas experience? Did you submit similar dox for that as well? Was the occupation in a closely related occupation? Something doesn't add up to the excluded 2 years and included 1.5 years.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey - I believe that you need ACS re-assessment if the employer has changed. And not required if employer has not changed.
logic is this that for every employer's roles and respo is checked by ACS - and if that changes they need to evaluate that too -- hence re-assessment!


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

True for ACS. 

But COs don't ask for all your work ex to be assessed.


----------



## lasiafjmc (Jan 23, 2013)

ronthevisio said:


> So all your employment was in India. Which one did ACS not consider and now that I read your post precisely, are you saying that they didn't consider 2 yrs of you overseas experience? Did you submit similar dox for that as well? Was the occupation in a closely related occupation? Something doesn't add up to the excluded 2 years and included 1.5 years.


Below is the exact phrase mentioned in ACS assessment dated 15th Jun 2013.

The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/03 - 09/04 (1yrs 4mths) 
Employer: EMP-1
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 01/08 - 04/10 (2yrs 3mths) 
Employer: EMP-2
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 05/10 - 07/11 (1yrs 2mths) 
Employer: EMP-3
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 07/11 - 04/12 (0yrs 9mths) 
Employer: EMP-3
Country: AUSTRALIA 

Dates: 04/12 - 07/12 (0yrs 3mths) 
Employer: EMP-3
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 08/12 - 03/13 (0yrs 7mths)
Employer: EMP-3
Country: AUSTRALIA


---------------------------------------

As of today, that is from 05/10 to till date I am with same employer(EMP-3) and role. No change in employer. ACS initial two year deduction didn't impact my Australian experience. 

As per EOI online tool while entering the exact date of employment details online, my Australian experience is 3 years as of 5th Oct 14. 

Do I need reassessment from ACS in this case.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

You dont need a new assessment if you are working with same employer.
i.e you can claim points from 04/13 - present (not assessed by ACS) without getting a new assessment from ACS as you are with the same employer.
Goodluck


----------



## lasiafjmc (Jan 23, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> You dont need a new assessment if you are working with same employer.
> i.e you can claim points from 04/13 - present (not assessed by ACS) without getting a new assessment from ACS as you are with the same employer.
> Goodluck


That sound good. Unfortunately my agent(MARA) wants me to get ACS assessment again. Let me check again with the agent.


----------



## zara_g (Nov 24, 2014)

lasiafjmc said:


> That sound good. Unfortunately my agent(MARA) wants me to get ACS assessment again. Let me check again with the agent.


hi lasiafjmc ,
I have the same situation as you, I am wondering what did you do ? did you get a new assessment from ACS or you just used your employer reference.
thanks for sharing your experience with me.


----------



## AustraliaHunt (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I have shown my xperience starting 2008 till 2013 however ACS has only considered my experience after 2010 only.
I am still working with the same company.I am thinking of leaving my job and sit at home and prepare for PTE test.So is it mandatory to be in the same company till my visa not come?
Will the immigration create problem,if they find me unemployed for 1-2 months?
Will they only verify my xpererince which I have shown in my reference letter?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

I have paid VAC2 on 28-09-2015 since then no news from CO. Why is it late anyone any idea?


----------



## Mig21 (Oct 7, 2015)

lasiafjmc said:


> That sound good. Unfortunately my agent(MARA) wants me to get ACS assessment again. Let me check again with the agent.


This could be due to your validity of your ACS. Validity of ACS is 2 years only. In your previous post you have mentioned that you have done your assessment on July 2013, which means validity of your ACS ends July 2015.Kindly check with them(MARA) whether is it due to validity of ACS or to claim the experience post ACS assessment and let us know as there are a few including me in a confusion of whether to go for a new assessment to claim experience post ACS assessment.


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

*lasiafjmc*,
Did you get a chance to check with your MARA agent to see if they are asking for ACS re-assessment due to the validity? It would be grateful if you could reply, I'm also in the same situation.

Can we get these queries clarified directly from Department of Immigration and Border Protection? Is there any contact number or email address?


----------



## Vivekarora (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm also in the same boat so need expert opinions. I got my ACS letter an almost year ago and after some time I resigned from my previous employer. Now I have just completed 3 years in Australia so can get 5 additional points. 
Do I need to go for ACS again or old ACS result is valid? I have current employer reference letter with all roles and responsibilities. 

Please suggest. 

Thanks!!
Vik


----------



## hammoda4ever (Jul 31, 2016)

lovetosmack said:


> athar.dcsian is right. You don't need another ACS assessment at all.
> 
> Do you have any clause on your ACS skill assessment saying "The following employment after <MONTH> <YEAR> is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to <ANZSCO CODE> of the ANZSCO Code." in your letter?
> 
> If you do, just make sure you are claiming experience only after that. Else just relax. You are doing good.


Hello,
My assessment letter's outcome from VETASSESS is positive, however it mentions two things:
1- Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:3/2013
2- Number of years assessed positively: 4.7

I want to apply an EOI as a Graphic Designer (ANZSCO Code: 232411).

I need 5 years of experience to claim 10 points to apply for Subclass 190 (State nomination). If i wait until March next month, am i considered to have already completed 5 years of work experience? (3/2013 until 3/2018)

Aside from that, when submitting EOI, can i mention all my work experience including the employment which was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated occupation?

I hope i won't have to apply for VETASSESS assessment again after gaining the few months of required experience, since i am still with the same employer doing the same job.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nikynayak (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi,

I also have a similar situation. ACS took 1.5 months to give the result. This 1.5 month is needed to get 20 points as i am on 8 years experience borderline. Do i need to go for new assessment for additional 2 months. I am still with the same company.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikynayak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also have a similar situation. ACS took 1.5 months to give the result. This 1.5 month is needed to get 20 points as i am on 8 years experience borderline. Do i need to go for new assessment for additional 2 months. I am still with the same company.


You can go through my thread, the link is given in my signature 

Your question will be answered 

Cheers


----------

